# [EVDL] EV Plug-in Hybrid Conversion using Rear of 4wD



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been considering a different approach for an electric conversion project.

Now that the lighter weight large scale Li-Ion Batteries are starting 
to become available, a different type of electric vechicle becomes 
practical. So, I would request your thoughts on the idea of taking a 
lightweight 4wd such as a Rav-4 or CR-v, disconnecting the rear 
differential from the FWD tranny, and attaching a motor. Run the 
vehicle on Li-ion electricity until it poops out then use gas.

It would seem that even with a range of 20-30 miles, this would make a 
great conversion plug-in hybrid. So we would desire have a 
high-voltage, low AH battery system.

Do you think that the additional electric motor weight and Li-ion 
would work in a small SUV?

Do AC or DC electric motors have a significant amount of drag or 
rotational friction when un-powered?

I've read of only one other conversions that connect directly to the 
differential, an on-going BMW 7-series conversion. Any have 
experience with this type of coupling?

I was considering the first phase of conversion to run the motor at 
idle to power the power steering/brakes & 12V, and strap a motor 
directly to the rear differential.

Thanks for your consideration.
Mark.




_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mark,
I am working on a diesel hybrid plug in using a VW pickup and retaining the 
front wheel diesel drive, and adding electric drive to the rear axle. It 
can be pure electric, parallel hybrid, or diesel. This is a very small, and 
light pickup and in diesel, gets nearly 50mpg. 





On Sun, 19 Aug 2007 23:41:12 -0400, bbs wrote
> I've been considering a different approach for an electric 
> conversion project.
> 
> Now that the lighter weight large scale Li-Ion Batteries are 
> starting to become available, a different type of electric vechicle 
> becomes practical. So, I would request your thoughts on the idea 
> of taking a lightweight 4wd such as a Rav-4 or CR-v, disconnecting 
> the rear differential from the FWD tranny, and attaching a motor. 
> Run the vehicle on Li-ion electricity until it poops out then use gas.
> 
> It would seem that even with a range of 20-30 miles, this would make 
> a great conversion plug-in hybrid. So we would desire have a high-
> voltage, low AH battery system.
> 
> Do you think that the additional electric motor weight and Li-ion 
> would work in a small SUV?
> 
> Do AC or DC electric motors have a significant amount of drag or 
> rotational friction when un-powered?
> 
> I've read of only one other conversions that connect directly to the 
> differential, an on-going BMW 7-series conversion. Any have 
> experience with this type of coupling?
> 
> I was considering the first phase of conversion to run the motor at 
> idle to power the power steering/brakes & 12V, and strap a motor 
> directly to the rear differential.
> 
> Thanks for your consideration.
> Mark.
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

